# صناعة صابون الغسيل



## freeman84 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو منلديه افكار عن تصنيع صابون غسل الأطباق
فليعطينى معلومات عن المكونات وطرق جلبها
انا من مصر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي freeman84 اهلا بك 

سيتم نقل الموضوع للهندسة الكيميائية سيجيبونك ان شاءالله 

اليك موضوع سابق اتمنى ان يفيدك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5844&highlight=%D5%C7%C8%E6%E4+%C7%E1%DB%D3%ED%E1

تحياتي


----------



## خالد عابدين (11 مارس 2014)

هايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## farrouha11 (3 أبريل 2014)

اذا سمحتو بدي حلقة بحث عن منظف ما وطريقة تصنيعه


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

thank u


----------

